# Fungal infection on adf?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

There's what looks like a fuzz ball on my african dwarf frog's chin! I think it's a fungus infection, and I just moved both my frogs to a new 5 gallon habitat (she had it when I moved her, and that's when I noticed) 

how do I go about this? I read somewhere to put hydrogen peroxide on the spot daily... Elites to 75% concentration! it said it should work if it's caught early, considering she only has one I thought it would work but it doesn't seem to be and I think I'm stressing her out by catching her everyday! putting her in a cut! and just making her take her head out and applying a q tip to it! then she goes right back into water so it comes off I bet... Should I keep doing this? It's been maybe 4 days? Can my other frog get it?


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Well that didn't seem to be working... So the petstore person didn't seem to know what she was talking about.. But I ended up getting pimafix, is it safe? Will it work? They said if it didn't I could take it back, I hope it will... It was petsmart though, and I didn't see any methalene blue but I didn't check too hard either.


----------

